# Angeln auf Bali



## Holginator (22. März 2014)

Hallo Anglerkollegen,
Ich fliege im Sommer mit meiner Familie nach Bali und dort muss ich natürlich auch angeln. Ich werde vom Ufer fischen, sofern ich keinen einheimischen Fischer finde der mich mitnimmt.  Da ich noch nie in dieser Region angelte hab ich diesbezüglich einige Fragen: 
1. Welche Fischarten erwarten mich vom Ufer aus?
2. Was für Gerät soll ich mitnehem, ich habe eine 4-teilige Hechtrute bis 80 Gramm. Reicht das fürs Ufer?
3. Ich las, dass die Geschäfte dort Markengerät für einen Spottpreis verkaufen, sind das Originale?
4. Wo treffe ich einen Fischer dort?
5. Woran erkenne ich gute Fangstellen?
Das waren meine Fragen fürs erste. Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Tortugaf (31. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

Hey 

Schreib doch mal PN das Mitglied Wollebre an, er kann einige Tips geben.
Viel Spass bei deinem Urlaub.

G. Frank


----------



## outang (3. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

moin- selamat datang !
ich war vor ein paar jahren mit dem zdf auf bali. jobtester -
tischler auf bali - auswandern und so....
bondalem im norden war der unterbringungsort.
lange rede kurzer sinn-
ich bin einmal mit nem fischer raus-
habe quasi ihm seinen traumtagessatz gezahlt - benzo , etc....
ich glaub 30€ waren es .
ging damit los, den einbaum ( jukung)bis ins wasser zu bekommen, was morgens im dunkeln bei ebbe und der luftfeuchte und hitze schon zu leichtem kollaps führte - die steine als stolperfallen mal aussen vor....
ich hatte ne rute zum schleppen und div. grosse wobbler mit.
also warten bis die delfine kommen.....die schwimmen den tunas voraus-
die methode der fischer dort war :
grosser leerer plastikkanister mit reichlich schnur umwickelt , leicht fixiert und am ende dann der köder - meist squid.
dann abschätzen - erfahrung - welchen weg die dolfins nehmen und dann eben im passenden moment die kanister an entsprechender stelle ins wasser .
wird sind wobblerschleppenderweise rumgecruised-
0 nummer
die kanister fischer - etwa 20 boote - hatten einen (!) tuna von ca 10kg
der rest ging leer aus - benzo verbraten - und nichts in der pfanne.....
der fischer mit dem ich los war, hatte an seiner hütte nen kleinen käfig mit nem eichhörnchen.
auf meine frage ob das ein haustier - wie ein vogel wäre , kam die antwort :
nein - eiserne reserve.......

kleiner beitrag zum fischen da.
was ich sonst so gesehen habe ,z.b. in sanur-
die einheimischen kommen mit dem moped angeknattert mit leichten langen stipprouten und HELM aufm kopp etwas rumgewedelt und so handtellergrosse fische gehabt....
ich denk mal du musst, um eben was grösseres zu erwischen zum trolling raus.
achte dabei vor ort aber mal auf deren fangfotos- oft sind die dinger uralt und bei verdächtig vielen sind es gleiche bilder , obwohl verschiedene anbieter...
ich habs sein lassen-
trink nen bintang für mich mit !

ach ja - tackle
hab zwar nicht drauf geachtet- aber da wird alles billig angeboten - weil fake.
zippos zum beispiel - bei der grössten supermarktkette da - hardy s -

ps - ev solltest du die gillies ins auge fassen - trawangan - meno - air
auf trawangan bin ich mal vor 20 jahren mit nem junkung zum schleppen raus - handleine mit wobbler - barracuda satt.
jetzt - dürfte das durch sein....
wir sind da noch mit dolfins geschnorchelt - morgens im sonnenaufgang.......
bis zu den knien im wasser hiess- superaquarium um die füsse - endlos viele fische in allen farben...
alles weg
aber die korallenstücke am strand machen in der welle bestimmt noch ihr e musik
werd ich nie vergessen, dieses feine geklimper wenn die in der welle am ufer aneinander reiben-....
klasse- ach ja - und vermeidet so viel plastik , wie möglich...

WARNING !
tränengefahr
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7ee_1361172250

ich will dir deine fischträume nicht nehmen- 
aber wenn du nur am strand mit deiner hechtrute rumwedelst , wirst du höchstens verstörte blicke der balinsen einfangen.
mein tip - mach dich vorab im netz etwas schlau  und geh auf die grossen los , mit boot.
wenn da was geht , denkst du auf jeden fall noch dran , wenn die lichter ausgehen....

meine einschätzung-
terima kassih !


----------



## yxx9 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

War 2013 da - mit dem Stand habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber Trolling kann ich nur empfehlen: Mahi-mahi, Tuna usw


----------



## salmon Wim (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

Hallo Wollebre
Du schreibst ja nicht sehr positiv ueber Bali.
Ich wollte im Oktober dorthin . Wie, wo und mit wem haette man da dann doch noch eine Chance auf ein Paar Fische ueber 1 kg?
Ich will gerne etwas Geldausgeben moechte aber nicht den Eindrueck haben hereingelegt zu werden.
Gruss und Danke


----------



## ullsok (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

Vielleicht ist es auf Lombok noch etwas besser:
http://lombokfishingadventure.blogspot.de/?m=1
#6


----------



## benecito (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

Moin 

Ich war vor 2 Jahren auf den gilis, das liegt direkt neben an und ist ganz gut zu befischen. Vom Strand ging leider nicht so viel. 

Wir waren 2 mal mit dem Boot kurz vor den Inseln unterwegs und an einem Tag hatten wir richtig Glück und haben einen Mahi Mahi und zwei Makrelen gefangen. Anbei das Video vom Mahi Mahi. 

Der Drill ging ca 15 Minuten. 

https://youtu.be/XROjO-_5sNY
Grüße


----------

